# Me...the 'Before' pics!!



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok people, here I am, in all my gory glory about 10 months ago, 18 stones, 47" waist....

ALL comment - good, bad and "Geeez you're fat!", welcome.



http://photos.yahoo.com/jaybeefromhiscastle

KS


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey mate gd pics mate, real quality mass there and 19 stone fookin hell, drpp a bit bf and you ll be laughing mate

if ya got any spare mate, give me some a could use it :boohoo:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate, how tall are you?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

winger said:


> Looking good mate, how tall are you?


Cheers guys, about a mill shy of 6'0".

KS


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

dude you are big,would look twice the size once you drop the bodyfat abit but still looking good!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

6', well you got me by 4 inches. No DB I was talking height, sheesh.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol winger! where are the afetr pics? if that is the b4 ones?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> lol winger! where are the afetr pics? if that is the b4 ones?


Maybe it is a work in process, like 99.9% of all the members........lol


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

winger said:


> Maybe it is a work in process, like 99.9% of all the members........lol


True, like I said those pics were taken about 10 months ago, I've dropped about 3" off my waist since. With the new diet I expect the flab will FLY off now...well, ok, it'll be dropped in the crapper!!!

LOL!!

KS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can pack on some good size on that frame.

Just out of curiosity, what type of diet are you on right now?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good there m8, good good frame to build on.... look 4ward to seein the after pix...


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

hackskii said:


> You can pack on some good size on that frame.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what type of diet are you on right now?


From a couple of weeks ago, I got onto a 300gs a day protein, 5x50g white meat/fish with veg, only carbs are in the mornings. Weekend diet REALLY leaves a lot to be desired, but that is being addressed too.

I expect to drop a lot of flab, but like all endos...I SO hate cutting!! Bulking is MUCH more fun!!!



KS


----------



## deejay (Jan 29, 2006)

good size man.

plenty of muscle on your frame, just need to loose a bit of bf and you'll be sound


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Only problem with endos is when the bodyfat is a bit high, even on gear we will pack on fat.

But for the endo's defense when dieting and already have high bodyfat the weight loss is mostly fat.

Generally lean guys will lose more lean muscle in perporton to fat than us.

So, this is a good thing.

Might be better to drop bodyfat before cutting for better results.

The yo yo thing sucks but really a smart diet is all that is needed.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eat your proteins and eat your fats, but the carbs you eat should be low G.I. carbs.  They have more vitamins and dont spike blood sugar which raises insulin. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lol what is your obsession with white meat?

EAT RED


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I eat it all. Except red heads........lol


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

megatron said:


> lol what is your obsession with white meat?


It's genetic - all darker men are crazy for blonde haired girls with green eyes. Well known fact. I can't help it.

:biggrin1:



> EAT RED


Heh, I DO eat lamb on the weekends though, and midweek my Foreman could filter out most of the fat in minced beef/lamb etc.

KS


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> It's genetic - all darker men are crazy for blonde haired girls with green eyes. Well known fact. I can't help it.


ROFL!!

I take your point about the fat in mince... I got myself a mincer - so i buy a ton of steaks and plug them through, it's like heaven.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> It's genetic - all darker men are crazy for blonde haired girls with green eyes. Well known fact. I can't help it.
> 
> :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hell at this point I am going to take what falls in my lap

Just kidding, I need to be choosie who I get set up with. For some reason I attract the psycho ones:eek:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good pix!

howd the "TOP GUN" auditions go?? lol

big frame, plenty of scope for size. drop the bf% and as said youll look twice as big


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> good pix!
> 
> howd the "TOP GUN" auditions go?? lol


Sh1t, took me a minute to cotton on!! LMFAO!!! Not very well, 'cos according to the panel, I was too tall to play Maverick, too young to play the Flight Instructor and too handsome to play Goose...

But they did like my singing voice....(puts on corny US 'country-bumpkin-near-Fort-Bragg' accent, plays audio tape with heavy 80's guitar riffs, and screams,

"Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiighway, tooooooooooo the, danger zone")

:tongue10:



> big frame, plenty of scope for size. drop the bf% and as said youll look twice as big


S'weird, just the other day I was going through some photo albums with me as a teenager (although back then I was trying to impersonate Magnum, not Maverick!!). I was the worst kind of endo as a kid, pot-bellied, stoop-shouldered, and no muscle anywhere else...sh1t food growing up, to be honest. I KNOW I can pack on a few more stones of lean mass, but I'm buggered if I can explain how, given that poor start. Always imagined that if you don't build a good base at the start, you'll never go far.

KS


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I love the way *Keyser Soze* writes. Did you get your name from, "The Usual Suspects"?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good film first time round, but once you know what happens it spoils it 

and 'keyser' was his name not the title 'kaiser'. confused the fook out of me for ages that one,lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just thought it was a spelling error. Kind of like Diary Barry/Dirty Barry.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> good film first time round, but once you know what happens it spoils it
> 
> and 'keyser' was his name not the title 'kaiser'. confused the fook out of me for ages that one,lol


Oh it's my fave film mate, I could watch it in loops endlessly, it's a quasi-religious thing, it's just pure, sheer class, every scene is like a priceless, flawless jewel with a thousand facets, each scene a different style of jewel than the preceeding one, each facet of each scene ethereally and really connected to every facet of every other scene, the colours and cut of those millions of facets merging to form one gigantic, perfect diamond, the nuances, the glances, the New York scenery, the almost clairvoyant glance at the Twin Towers during a moment of sadness, the knowing smirk on his face in the police line-up when he says, "Hand ME the keys," and then, the concept of whether we are "players" or "played" being made love to throughout the film and then brought to a shrieking, shattering orgasm at the end....

Well, if you'll excuse me...I need to go and change.



KS


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So did you like the movie then?..............lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> Oh it's my fave film mate, I could watch it in loops endlessly, it's a quasi-religious thing, it's just pure, sheer class, every scene is like a priceless, flawless jewel with a thousand facets, each scene a different style of jewel than the preceeding one, each facet of each scene ethereally and really connected to every facet of every other scene, the colours and cut of those millions of facets merging to form one gigantic, perfect diamond, the nuances, the glances, the New York scenery, the almost clairvoyant glance at the Twin Towers during a moment of sadness, the knowing smirk on his face in the police line-up when he says, "Hand ME the keys," and then, the concept of whether we are "players" or "played" being made love to throughout the film and then brought to a shrieking, shattering orgasm at the end....
> 
> Well, if you'll excuse me...I need to go and change.
> 
> ...


jeez,

i just liked Benicio Del Torro,lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big pete said:


> jeez,
> 
> i just liked Benicio Del Torro,lol


I do too


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Now where are the pics in your pants for the 'female animal' zone Mr. Beef in his castle!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Now where are the pics in your pants for the 'female animal' zone Mr. Beef in his castle!


Hey Tatyana, dont sugar coat it, try to be a little bit more direct will ya!.............lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-from your descriptions of yourself that ive read i was expecting someone looking like a sumo wrestler-you look really solid-not to sure about them shades tho


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> hey dude-from your descriptions of yourself that ive read i was expecting someone looking like a sumo wrestler-you look really solid-not to sure about them shades tho


Thanks, but leave the shades alone - they're Brookes Brothers of NY! Really, bought them about 3 years ago whilst wandering around Manhattan, they were the only ones with the brandname engraved on the side...but the weird thing is, they're 'made in Italy'!!!

KS


----------

